# Does anyone else carry a Pee cup?



## Pmartinez81

Sometimes I cannot stop at a public restroom nor do I want to get a ticket for peeing in public, so I pee in a cup. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Pmartinez81

Pmartinez81 said:


> Sometimes I cannot stop at a public restroom nor do I want to get a ticket for peeing in public, so I pee in a cup. Anyone else do this?


I forgot to mention that I dump on the street.


----------



## Guest

You are just looking for a rise. BS Buzzer.

Try to be more believable next time.


----------



## Pmartinez81

No, I'm serious. I pull over, normally a dark spot , pee into the cup then dump it on the street. Sanitize my hands and I'm out. No more wasting time looking for a public bathroom.


----------



## Steve French

I use a piss jug. Nothing in the contract says we can't.


----------



## Pmartinez81

Awesome !!!happy I have support.


----------



## BlkGeep

I prefer C or D cup mainly, never seen a P cup in person, must be a sight.


----------



## GDB

Available at walmart


----------



## Steve French

Princess Diane is offended again. Is there anything that won't offend her? Or at least that she won't have to tell us about it?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Pmartinez81 said:


> No, I'm serious. I pull over, normally a dark spot , pee into the cup then dump it on the street. Sanitize my hands and I'm out. No more wasting time looking for a public bathroom.


You can save more time by not using the hand sanitizer. Urine is mostly sterile isn't it? I guess that does depend upon where your dick was previously though. But that will save you money and time. 2 traits every UBER driver relishes.


----------



## SydX

Steve French said:


> Princess Diane is offended again. Is there anything that won't offend her? Or at least that she won't have to tell us about it?


Ive just learnt to ignore whatever she posts... No need for the ignore list lol


----------



## Lou W

That ain't no lady, that's my uber driver.


----------



## krazydrive

I've never used a pee cup. I'm a guy so its easy for me to find a spot to piss. Gas stations almost always have a restroom. Last resort is to find a tree on a dark street. I try not to drink too much when i'm driving for that exact reason. learned that the hard way. Had to hold it in once while driving a pax in traffic for over an hr on the freeway to the airport. Horrible experience.


----------



## TimFromMA

Please do not feed the trolls.


----------



## RyanUFGator

Pmartinez81 said:


> Sometimes I cannot stop at a public restroom nor do I want to get a ticket for peeing in public, so I pee in a cup. Anyone else do this?


I usually drive at night so I just find an empty parking lot and take a whizz there. The PAX usually doesn't mind. :-D


----------



## GDB

Grocery stores and Walmart are always a good stop. In Austin there is a restroom at the cell phone lot at ABIA.


----------



## TidyVet

Pmartinez81 said:


> I forgot to mention that I dump on the street.


I use a pee cup. AND I have dumped on the street.

Boston doesn't have any public restrooms, **** em, they can clean up my shiat.


----------



## amp man

Zappa does Zappa! I hope Dweezil is still doing that. I missed him every time he was in town.


----------



## amp man

amp man said:


> Zappa does Zappa! I hope Dweezil is still doing that. I missed him every time he was in town.


This post was in reference to the "Don't Eat The Yellow Snow" video which made my day.


----------



## Coley

Pulling over every night to piss in a parking lot is a necessity. And I really have no problem with it for anyone and in general. I havent really reconciled though that I do so on a nightly basis (at some point I have to go pee) for a job that I figuratively get pissed on by Uber and those that think I owe them a royalty ride.


----------



## Txchick

Pmartinez81 said:


> Sometimes I cannot stop at a public restroom nor do I want to get a ticket for peeing in public, so I pee in a cup. Anyone else do this?


Got a pee fetish?? Stupid post!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, ....... that's touchy subject for Denver dude, I mean Denver diane. Since her medical procedure to pull that rod out of her ass didn't fair well. But doctors are confident that the barking should subside.


----------



## Pmartinez81

Txchick said:


> Got a pee fetish?? Stupid post!!!!!


No just need some advice


----------



## Dakijan

Pmartinez81 said:


> Sometimes I cannot stop at a public restroom nor do I want to get a ticket for peeing in public, so I pee in a cup. Anyone else do this?


----------



## elelegido

Pmartinez81 said:


> I forgot to mention that I dump on the street.


I hope your understanding of "dump on the street" is different from mine.


----------



## Go3Team

elelegido said:


> I hope your understanding of "dump on the street" is different from mine.


According to Momo, dumping involves hovering between the seats into a bag.


----------



## Jeff88

Just go to any five star hotel. Their bathrooms are very nice. Also, just log off and take breaks every 2-3 hours or your body will start cramping up.


----------



## Pmartinez81

So I cut the top off this 50 oz water bottle , yes I have the capability to fill this baby up


----------



## Lidman

nah, there's plenty of gas stations and minimarts where I drive. It must be hell driving in a big city .


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate

I carry a mayonnaise jar.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate

Txchick said:


> Got a pee fetish?? Stupid post!!!!!


Oh lighten up! When you gotta go you gotta go. It's a natural bodily function. Disgusting as it might sound.


----------



## Txchick

YurFriendlyPirate said:


> Oh lighten up! When you gotta go you gotta go. It's a natural bodily function. Disgusting as it might sound.


Stupid thread!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Steve French said:


> I use a piss jug. Nothing in the contract says we can't.
> 
> View attachment 6093


Yikesarama!!!!!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

I drive a LUX420 SL, mostly because it has over 18 cubic feet of trunk space allowing me to store over 200 jars of urine:


----------



## Choochie

Pmartinez81 said:


> No just need some advice


Try the catheters - they advertise them on tv-I go to Starbucks when possible - they have toilet covers
There are many grocery stores and other places - where do you think the women go? You guys just like to piss outside, let's face it.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Five gallon Sparkletts bottle held securely by seat belt and shoulder harness.


----------



## flyingdingo

Pmartinez81 said:


> Sometimes I cannot stop at a public restroom nor do I want to get a ticket for peeing in public, so I pee in a cup. Anyone else do this?


No. I do keep one by the bed at home though. It's like the plastic urinals you get in the hospital. Walking all the way the the bathroom to pee multiple times a night became too much. I need a new prostate.


----------



## Montgomery

I got this and couldn't be happier. I keep it in the trunk but even if I didn't, it would fit under a seat and is not that obvious what it is for. I recommend it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F0VX4MK/?tag=ubne0c-20

BTW, I got it 'cause after visiting a number of gas station's bathrooms, I decided it was either get one of these or go on the street ( which I did a couple of times with my head on a swivel). 
You could probably get Ebola in some of the gas stations bathrooms in my area.


----------



## UberGirlPBC

Pmartinez81 said:


> No, I'm serious. I pull over, normally a dark spot , pee into the cup then dump it on the street. Sanitize my hands and I'm out. No more wasting time looking for a public bathroom.


Just pure laziness and nastiness, pull over at McDonald's or a grocery store. I hate the smell of pee in public, nasty. And why do guys, not gents, need to pee ON stuff? Manners, find them and use them, your manners


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberGirlPBC said:


> Just pure laziness and nastiness, pull over at McDonald's or a grocery store. I hate the smell of pee in public, nasty. And why do guys, not gents, need to pee ON stuff? Manners, find them and use them, your manners


^^^
Like Travis' shoes maybe?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Pmartinez81 said:


> So I cut the top off this 50 oz water bottle , yes I have the capability to fill this baby up


And then what?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I drive a LUX420 SL, mostly because it has over 18 cubic feet of trunk space allowing me to store over 200 jars of urine:
> 
> View attachment 6389


Doesn't the extra weight hurt your gas mileage?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Montgomery said:


> I got this and couldn't be happier. I keep it in the trunk but even if I didn't, it would fit under a seat and is not that obvious what it is for. I recommend it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F0VX4MK/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> BTW, I got it 'cause after visiting a number of gas station's bathrooms, I decided it was either get one of these or go on the street ( which I did a couple of times with my head on a swivel).
> You could probably get Ebola in some of the gas stations bathrooms in my area.


What's amazing is the number of in depth reviews of this product on Amazon.


----------



## TransporterX

I bring a roll of small trash can liners. Usually i go to Ralph, McD or Starbucks IF i have time. Otherwise just pull over, park somewhere and get it done. 
Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Doesn't the extra weight hurt your gas mileage?


^^^
He's waiting until they make a steam version of his car.


----------



## UberGirlPBC

Jeff88 said:


> Just go to any five star hotel. Their bathrooms are very nice. Also, just log off and take breaks every 2-3 hours or your body will start cramping up.


Awesome Idea


----------



## Sydney Uber

Pmartinez81 said:


> No just need some advice


Tinkle, Squirt, Squirt. ........Cheers!


----------



## Uber-Doober

Sydney Uber said:


> Tinkle, Squirt, Squirt. ........Cheers!


^^^
LMGDFAO!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I used a mason jar for mellow yellow.


----------



## Montgomery

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What's amazing is the number of in depth reviews of this product on Amazon.


When I got it there was a note in the box promising a $5 amazon gift card for leaving a review. I haven't taken them up on the offer yet, but I suspect that's why.


----------



## TwentyThree

This Is how I envision OP


----------



## berserk42

I was thinking about carrying a pee bottle with me while taking a leak in a deserted corporate park lot when a security vehicle decided to inconveniently start driving towards me...didn't get it all out in the end, but it felt sooooo goooood.


----------



## Emp9

TransporterX said:


> I bring a roll of small trash can liners. Usually i go to Ralph, McD or Starbucks IF i have time. Otherwise just pull over, park somewhere and get it done.
> Nothing to be ashamed of.


i do this as i work only nights. i find a dark back street and park turn my lights off and pee on a tree like a dog. only once with my luck i had a guy turn the corner and saw my willy. he looked down and kept walking with his headphones on . lol


----------



## Nick3946

I have a plastic cup for emergencies. Problem is my fing courtesy lights. When I have to go I have to go and this damn car knows I'm in it and it takes several minutes for them to go off. Have to wait and several times nearly didn't make it due to dome lights staying on.


----------



## Lidman

TwentyThree said:


> This Is how I envision OP


This is one of his pax.........


----------



## Kim Chi

krazydrive said:


> I've never used a pee cup. I'm a guy so its easy for me to find a spot to piss. Gas stations almost always have a restroom. Last resort is to find a tree on a dark street. I try not to drink too much when i'm driving for that exact reason. learned that the hard way. Had to hold it in once while driving a pax in traffic for over an hr on the freeway to the airport. Horrible experience.


You guy's have it easy.


----------



## Kim Chi

Kim Chi said:


> You guy's have it easy.


Oh, have a LG latte. Lmao!


----------



## Emp9

snapple bottles work good, the top is wider.


----------



## Raider

LOL at some posts in here...if some of you are serious about peeing in a cup and tossing it out the window, i suggest you get out of the car, go to a lake and sit there and stare at yourself and reevaluate your life. You're barely better than the monkeys at the zoo flinging shit on people passing by, barely


----------



## Danz Haagen

poland spring 1 litter bottle takes care of things. also tinted windows can be beneficial. but at some instnces i was peeing in the bottle while being in traffic, lol... one time i forgot to dump and pax wondered what it was was. i said it was tea.


----------



## LUXYRIDE

Who DOESN'T would be the better question.


----------



## osii

No pee cup. Just a habitual public urinator.


----------



## hchav

So I usually drive in the wee hours between 10PM-2AM and weekends 10PM-4AM...At those hours there's not a McDonald's that have open doors and a lot of gas stations have rejected the use of their restrooms at those times. I even downloaded an app called "Flush" which locates you and displays Public restrooms in your area. Either way, it's not always easy to find a public restroom.


----------



## Emp9

osii said:


> No pee cup. Just a habitual public urinator.


i feel like i will get caught, i pee outside like a dog during the night about 5-7 times a shift.


----------



## CROWBOY

Commuter lots seem the best. Already shady activity happening there at night.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

BlkGeep said:


> I prefer C or D cup mainly, never seen a P cup in person, must be a sight.









Here ya go!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Pmartinez81 said:


> Sometimes I cannot stop at a public restroom nor do I want to get a ticket for peeing in public, so I pee in a cup. Anyone else do this?


I got one of these fitted in the front passenger seat. Some young partygoers once have real difficulty in "going the squat" on the side of the road. The next time it happened I dragged out the funnel and they knew exactly what to do!

Legs are Akimbo up on the dash, it can be safely done with the seatbelt still on. It really impresses Girls, when I can get it in the funnel from the other side of the transmission tunnel.


----------



## Emp9

last night at 2:30am i had checkers drive thru for a quick meal. 20 min later my stomach was moaning, i had to rush and find a city porta potty and purel it down to use. not fun ,no where near a good hotel and all restaurants and bars closed around me.


----------



## Usman Faiz

I have a 6o oz gatorade bottle in the trunk which i refill about twice everyday.


----------



## Mark Strobel

These kits work great! Condom catheter with Leg Bag Kit, they come in different sizes. My other Uber friends and I have been using for several months. Saves on valuable time and easy to use. LOOK this up on Amazon copy and paste: Complete Kit Urinary Incontinence One-Week, 7-Condom Catheters Self-Seal External 29mm (Medium), + Premium Leg Bag 1000ml Tubing, Straps & Fast and Easy Draining


----------

